# Pat. Pending



## Unity (May 14, 2007)

Cleaning out the back corner of the garage I came across my poor, bent 18 1/2" kettle that I got for Green Stamps in 1968. That reminded me of the discussion Griff and I were having on another thread about Weber date codes, so I took a look. 





No code. But it's interesting that it's called "Bar-B-Q Kettle," that they were still awaiting patent in '68, and that it came from Arlington Heights, Ill., instead of Palatine. 

--John  8) 
(Well, it's interesting to me.   )


----------



## SteerCrazy (May 14, 2007)

Thats some interesting stuff.......it would be cool to see some info about Weber and how they began and what their stuff looked like back then. Starting ideas, scratch drawings of different designs (if there were any) etc. etc..


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 14, 2007)

Hmmm, Have you checked with Chris A over at TVWB about it? He may wanna feature that in pics on his site.


Yes.... Rempe... I know there is no other BBQ site other than this one... But I heard some rumors on them internets.  :roll:


----------



## Finney (May 14, 2007)

cool  8)


----------



## knine (May 14, 2007)

it has a kool past that type weber . i seen it on some show maybe travle or something like that . it said to come from ship boueys cut in 1/2 .


----------



## Diva Q (May 14, 2007)

very cool


----------



## Unity (May 14, 2007)

The company's capsule history is here. It'd be neat to see some of the original kettles. I imagine it would be fascinating to look at the early patents. 

--John   8) 
(My brother tells me he has one of the early, smaller WSMs. I guess I'll have to go to Hawaii to see it. I doubt if I could talk him out of it.  :roll: )


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 14, 2007)

well looks like a pile of junk to me.

I'll give you 40 bucks for it.


----------



## bigwheel (May 14, 2007)

Well if yall trying to cash in on a new collectibles fad...count me out. Remember well the day I bought that flat square piece of bubble gum for a nickle with Mickey Mantels rookie card in there...and I just throwed away the card and chewed the gum..kick kick.

bigwheel


----------



## wittdog (May 15, 2007)

Dam you have grills that are older than I am :P


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 15, 2007)

That's cool indeed. I gave out S&H green stamps when I worked at the gas station in town when I was a kid. Fire that baby up.


----------



## Unity (May 15, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Dam you have grills that are older than I am :P


Yeah, but you've got mine outnumbered and seriously outsized!   

--John  8) 
(Smart@$$.)


----------



## Unity (May 15, 2007)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> That's cool indeed. I gave out S&H green stamps when I worked at the gas station in town when I was a kid. Fire that baby up.


If they were still one stamp for every 10¢ spent, imagine the wad you'd get at the gas station or grocery store today.   

--John  8) 
(As I recall, it took $250 worth to fill a book. It took a long time to get 10 books of 'em when gas was 32.9¢ and a cart full of groceries would set you back $20.)


----------



## wittdog (May 15, 2007)

Unity said:
			
		

> The company's capsule history is here. It'd be neat to see some of the original kettles. I imagine it would be fascinating to look at the early patents.
> 
> --John   8)
> (My brother tells me he has one of the early, smaller WSMs. I guess I'll have to go to Hawaii to see it. I doubt if I could talk him out of it.  :roll: )


What's a green stamp   :P    
Just being a smart........


----------

